# Баян Унисон



## scottishbox (14 Апр 2010)

У меня тут один приятель из дальнего зарубежья интересуется. Раскопал у себя такой прибор (как он его написал YNUSON mod 205 :biggrin: ). Спрашивает, кто производитель и вообще, что про него известно. Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто в курсе.


----------



## zet10 (14 Апр 2010)

Если не ошибаюсь г.Киров.Инструмент ширпотреба :crazy:. ...ценовая категоря 5-7 т.р(в зависимости от состояния)


----------



## scottishbox (14 Апр 2010)

Ну, так я и думал, спасибо


----------

